# My new toy!  Just in time for the bacon I am smoking this weekend!



## bigfish98 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone!  I am pretty excited I just received my new meat slicer!!!  I bought it off Amazon for $229 + ~$43 Shipping = ~$272.  It is a ten inch blade.  It is all stainless steel and the only bad review on amazon was that basically you couldn't stick it in the dishwasher (No S#%@).  I couldn't wait to get some slicing done so I sliced some summer sausage.  It sliced super thin and it has twin whetstones for sharpening.  Here is the link and some pics.  I can't wait to get my bacon done this weekend and do some slicing. 














IMG_4934.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_4933.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_4932.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_4931.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_4928.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_4929.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012


















IMG_4930.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 11, 2012






Thanks for looking!

Bigfish


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Very cool - congrats


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice thin slices.....  I need one more "very necessary tool" to add to the brides kitchen assortment....


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice slicer and nice price!  Would you, once you've gotten to use it several (dozen or more) times, do a unbiased review on it, and list the pro's and con's?  Is this a brand they continually carry, or is it a fly-by-night?  At that price for a 10" slicer, if it's a good review I'm sure a LOT of other people on here would be interested to get it!   Thanks so much!  (Oh, that means you have to make a lot of bacon, ham,  Canadian bacon, buy big bricks of cheese, lol!).


----------



## mossymo (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice slicer Matt, thos summer sausage slices look prefect for the in-laws! Looking forward to your thoughts on it after a few uses. The price you paid was a no brainer.... good job!


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

Real nice !!!


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks nice and simply for cleaning......everything is smooth and squared off.


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 12, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> Very nice slicer Matt, thos summer sausage slices look prefect for the in-laws! Looking forward to your thoughts on it after a few uses. The price you paid was a no brainer.... good job!





Pops6927 said:


> Nice slicer and nice price!  Would you, once you've gotten to use it several (dozen or more) times, do a unbiased review on it, and list the pro's and con's?  Is this a brand they continually carry, or is it a fly-by-night?  At that price for a 10" slicer, if it's a good review I'm sure a LOT of other people on here would be interested to get it!   Thanks so much!  (Oh, that means you have to make a lot of bacon, ham,  Canadian bacon, buy big bricks of cheese, lol!).


I will definitely do a review once I get some use out of it.  As I said, I have about 30 pounds of bacon (in your brine pops) that I will be smoking this weekend so it will definately see some use soon!

Bigfish


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations...I'm envious and from what I see of your SS, it slices very well! I'm headed to pick up 35 lbs of pork belly in a little while!


Pops6927 said:


> Nice slicer and nice price!  Would you, once you've gotten to use it several (dozen or more) times, do a unbiased review on it, and list the pro's and con's?  Is this a brand they continually carry, or is it a fly-by-night?  At that price for a 10" slicer, if it's a good review I'm sure a LOT of other people on here would be interested to get it!   Thanks so much!  (Oh, that means you have to make a lot of bacon, ham,  Canadian bacon, buy big bricks of cheese, lol!).


The review would be great!


----------

